# NANJING | Gemdale Center | 194m | 636ft | 175m | 574ft | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

https://www.gemdale.com/en/mobile/product.aspx?type=11&id=3292












by nevins


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Location


----------

